# Bands/artists you can't get into



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

I’ve always despised Metallica


----------



## Wohpe (Aug 25, 2018)

Some of this newer mainstream music is awful. It's just soulless. I listen to stuff from my parents day and age half the time or grandparents.

I mean, what is this garbage?





What are the followup singles? I use the wax? I eat the banana?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Wohpe said:


> Some of this newer mainstream music is awful. It's just soulless. I listen to stuff from my parents day and age half the time or grandparents.
> 
> I mean, what is this garbage?
> 
> ...


Now you're talking like an old man, "Back in my day, music meant something, and now it's stupid"


----------



## Wohpe (Aug 25, 2018)

R0B0TN1K said:


> Now you're talking like an old man, "Back in my day, music meant something, and now it's stupid"


Considering my age that's hilarious, but I do sound like an old curmudgeon there. I think people are into beats more than songs that have lyrics that make sense or express something and that's changed the music industry. Disturbed is an example of music I like.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Wohpe said:


> Considering my age that's hilarious, but I do sound like an old curmudgeon there. I think people are into beats more than songs that have lyrics that make sense or express something and that's changed the music industry. Disturbed is an example of music I like.


That's why I like instrumental music. With no lyrics, there's freedom to take whatever you can from it.


----------



## SymphonyInBlue (Mar 20, 2016)

According to what I listen, some bands and artists I could never get into:

Patti Smith 
Oasis
Alanis Morissete
Pearl Jam
U2
Smashing Pumpkins

...

I'm not remembering others right now .-.


----------



## Colonel_Godawful (Dec 9, 2017)

SymphonyInBlue said:


> According to what I listen, some bands and artists I could never get into:
> 
> Patti Smith
> Oasis
> ...


The title of this thread made me think it was dealing with bands/artists whom you somehow imagine you should like, but don't really.
First thing that springs to mind - despite my penchant for improvisation and for "major cult" acts, I find the Grateful Dead cult perplexing. I've tried studying them - before my change of life I had copies of Aoxomoxoa, Anthem and In The Dark gathering dust, along with a fair amount of live bits and pieces. But - whatever kind of music they were playing at any given time - garagey psychedelia, the blues, folk-rock or the "roots rock" of later years, country (which aggravates me anyway), the funky stuff a la Shakedown Street...they always seemed me to be a not-too-distinctive, second-division band who - and this is the big disappointment - weren't actually _incredible_ when it came to jamming.
In fact it would be possible to wonder if the whole DeadHead cult wasn't just a big hoax, a joke that got out of hand. If it wasn't for the little matter of That Song...you know the one I mean.
It's hard to imagine how That Song ever came to be - but its transformational effect on Garcia Weir & Co is obvious, whichever version you listen to, and whatever bits of other songs get stitched into it. It's like a kind of channeling ritual whereby for or 15 to 40 minutes per night they become a conduit for the unquiet spirits of a totally different, much more talented, band.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Radiohead...
Lana Del Rey (can't make to seem the connection, and even when i think i do, i still seem to lose it)
Sigur Ros (just doesn't work for me)
lots more ofc.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Colonel_Godawful said:


> That Song...you know the one I mean.


I don't. To me, Ripple is their most important song. The Dead miss on some points for me, but at least they tried to change the world with their little songs. The ambiguity of their lyrics is what made them, IMHO.

The Dead made me appreciate some Beatles tunes, even though The White Album was my 1st vinyl at age 4.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Justin Bieber

 :dry:


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

The Penguin said:


> Justin Bieber
> 
> :dry:


I forgot he existed. I thought he was a fad. It's weird that I've recently been getting stories in my news aggregate about Ariana Grande. I'd forgotten about her too. How are these people contributing to the art of expression in a meaningful and impactful way? They seem like performers rather than artists.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Mick Travis said:


> I forgot he existed. I thought he was a fad. It's weird that I've recently been getting stories in my news aggregate about Ariana Grande. I'd forgotten about her too. How are these people contributing to the art of expression in a meaningful and impactful way? They seem like performers rather than artists.


when they get all the tattoos, all the sex, all the crazy clothing and hair - I doubt they have a personality


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

The Penguin said:


> when they get all the tattoos, all the sex, all the crazy clothing and hair


That's been the standard in the industry forever. I'm wondering how they even got to that point without producing anything extraordinary.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Mick Travis said:


> That's been the standard in the industry forever. I'm wondering how they even got to that point without producing anything extraordinary.


it's popular to be normal, that's why individuality is rejected


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Mick Travis said:


> I forgot he existed. I thought he was a fad. It's weird that I've recently been getting stories in my news aggregate about Ariana Grande. I'd forgotten about her too. How are these people contributing to the art of expression in a meaningful and impactful way? They seem like performers rather than artists.


Of course he (Justin Bieber) is a performer not an artist.

But he has good songs, courtesy of other artists like DJ Snake or Skrillex, or occasionally Ed Sheeran


----------



## Colonel_Godawful (Dec 9, 2017)

Mick Travis said:


> I don't. To me, Ripple is their most important song. The Dead miss on some points for me, but at least they tried to change the world with their little songs. The ambiguity of their lyrics is what made them, IMHO.
> 
> The Dead made me appreciate some Beatles tunes, even though The White Album was my 1st vinyl at age 4.


Dark Star


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

jetser said:


> Of course he (Justin Bieber) is a performer not an artist.
> 
> But he has good songs, courtesy of other artists like DJ Snake or Skrillex, or occasionally Ed Sheeran
> 
> ...


This song is beyond help.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Does anyone listen to The Rolling Stones or The Who anymore? I don't.

Prince is overrated as a pop artist, but his guitar work is impressive.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

AC/DC and Van Halen they both seem to market the same insipid song with mildly different lyrics over and over. 

Imagine Dragons. I'm sorry.

I like a few songs by Beyonce but view her as a rich privileged beautiful woman exploiting her blackness to cover up the fact she's a completely unethical bitch. 

Honestly I think what's more interesting is what I do listen to.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Mick Travis said:


> This song is beyond help.


You really think you're cool now huh?
How about me slamming some of your favourite bands, how would you like that douche?

(I guess you're gonna report me now because you're so old that you're unable to even defend yourself.)


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

jetser said:


> You really think you're cool now huh?


I just interact. It's up to you to make a judgement.



jetser said:


> How about me slamming some of your favourite bands, how would you like that douche?


I have no problem discussing music. I post a lot to the listening thread. I look forward to the critiques.



jetser said:


> (I guess you're gonna report me now because you're so old that you're unable to even defend yourself.)


I won't report that you're unable to attack ideas and not the person.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Mick Travis said:


> I won't report that you're unable to attack ideas and not the person.


If you attack the person the idea dies.

Kill the head and the body will follow.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

jetser said:


> If you attack the person the idea dies.
> 
> Kill the head and the body will follow.


Well, you'll have to do better than that then. I'm still alive.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

@jetser

Here's some of my stuff. I could use a critical ear, if you don't mind....

https://soundcloud.com/androidlove


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

You should turn the volume down for that chiptune at the front of Dolphin Angels. It's pretty rude.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

90% of anything coming out of yankees


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

I've posted here before but tonight I feel a need to express my deep hatred for Five for Fighting. They had that annoying creepy song that was both ageist and depressing and the guys voice sounds like someone just stepped on his scrotum. 

Ugh and Dave Matthews Band. Why does he always sing like he's trying to make a weird funny voice, what is wrong with him?


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

I pass on songs with "feat" in the title.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Cake.


----------



## earthling53 (Dec 27, 2018)

(That I tried to force myself to like but couldn't):
My Bloody Valentine
Neutral Milk Hotel
Cocteau Twins
Frank Zappa
Mogwai
Joanna Newsom
The Smiths

I think to point out everything you're not into is a pointless exercise, so these are artists I feel like I should like because of their reputation and belonging to genres that I usually enjoy or make sense that I would enjoy(shoegaze). It's much easier to point out what you like then what you don't like, most people like an incredibly limited part of music.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Lakigigar said:


> Radiohead...
> Lana Del Rey (can't make to seem the connection, and even when i think i do, i still seem to lose it)
> Sigur Ros (just doesn't work for me)
> lots more ofc.


Well i've started to like Radiohead. 

I also like some songs of Sigur Ros and Lana Del Rey (Untitled 8 and Venice Bitch especially), so this seems outdated now... LOL.


----------



## kimjongethan (Feb 16, 2019)

I don't care for Nirvana, Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin, Foo Fighters, Five Finger Death Punch, and Soundgarden. These bands aren't bad by any means but they just never "clicked" with me.


----------



## Blue Wolf (Feb 8, 2019)

I won't waste time with bands whose genre and style of music I don't like at all, so these few artists/bands I feel I should like, but just don't. Nirvana, Billy Joel, Neil Young and Alice N' Chains.


----------



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

Can't get into Joy Division aside from like two songs. I think most people would probably be unimpressed/marginally impressed with their music (off-putting vocals, tinny production) if you avoided telling people they were massively influential.


----------



## Wulver (Sep 4, 2016)

Sabaton, Rolling Stones, Led Zeppelin, Opeth, Dragonforce 

I wanted to like them it just never clicked.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

kimjongethan said:


> I don't care for Nirvana, Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin, Foo Fighters, Five Finger Death Punch, and Soundgarden. These bands aren't bad by any means but they just never "clicked" with me.


Oh, they're bad. Wait, how did Pink Floyd get on that list?


----------



## kimjongethan (Feb 16, 2019)

Mick Travis said:


> Oh, they're bad. Wait, how did Pink Floyd get on that list?


Never was a fan of Pink Floyd. Not that they are bad or anything. I guess its probably because I prefer heavier music.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

kimjongethan said:


> Never was a fan of Pink Floyd. Not that they are bad or anything. I guess its probably because I prefer heavier music.


Well, at least you take *some* meds for the suffering.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Is there a reason to get "into" a band or artist?
I mean you either like someone or you don't.


----------



## ReasonforTreason (Aug 27, 2018)

I dislike most of the current pop music, dubstep, trap and most of the electronic music with the exception of experimental music. I also really dislike the kind of music, which is pretty much the case for most pop music, where it's more about the image the bands/singers promote and not about the musicianship, such as Justin Bieber, Miley Cyrus, Drake, Maroon 5, The Chainsmokers, Halsey, Lana del Rey and so on. Any of this weird, hipster-ish, pop-ish type of music aimed at 'depressed' teenagers whose greatest life aspiration is to get high:











Or these 'dreamy' songs that seem to have an obsession with the 60's:


----------



## fionamarvin10 (Mar 9, 2019)

I agree


----------



## midnightdance (Mar 21, 2017)

U2
I find their songs too mellow and plain


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Oh... babymetal

I never could get into them. I like the music instrumentally seen, but the whole kawaii thing and shit is just... completely out of my taste.


----------



## Simundos (Mar 17, 2019)

Halsey


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Death Grips, Captain Beefheart


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

Pretty much any old-old school rock or metal band. Not even The Beatles. And as a metalhead not being into Black Sabbath is pretty much sacrilege. I can appreciate their talent and everything they did for music but I just don't get anything out of listening to them.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Horrible rock bands that are popular among ******** and white trash people such as:

Hinder 
Theory of a dead man
3 doors down 
Buckcherry 
Shinedown 
Three days grace
Papa roach 


These are all bands with garbage af lyrics and mediocre music. Nickleback esque in their terribleness but somehow still very popular and inescapable if you dare to turn on Fm radio.


----------



## ReasonforTreason (Aug 27, 2018)

Mange said:


> Horrible rock bands that are popular among ******** and white trash people such as:
> 
> Hinder
> Theory of a dead man
> ...


These bands are all about grade school power chords and whiny grown men. I used to listen to Three Days Grace when I was 14 and to be honest they weren't really all that bad, I could count a song or two as a guilty pleasure, the singer had a good voice, still I won't deny they sound whiny af, but now that they have a different lead singer they are just garbage. But are these bands still popular though? I thought they were just a passing fad in the mid 2000s. Where I live, in Eastern Europe there's no rock and metal being played on the radio, just disco electronic garbage, hell, even pop-rock is too heavy for these people.


----------



## ReasonforTreason (Aug 27, 2018)

This is absolute pure dogshit. I have absolutely no idea how there are people who actually enjoy this. Listen at your own risk..






I've never heard a more worthless thing than this, even more sad is that that there's actually a whole genre of this called "crunkcore". This is the only thing I truly despise.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Fleetwood Mac
Ed Sheeran
U2
Pearl Jam (also noting that the guys voice is weird ASF)
Bob Dylan (great lyrics, horrible voice)
Mostly anything that everyone knows that's come out in the past 15 years.. such as Lady Gaga, Adele, Alan Walker, Kanye West, K-pop groups etc, all that teenager shit. Oh, London Grammar
Rolling Stones
Cold Chisel
Pink Floyd
The Beatles 
Most classic rock in general
Most heavy metal/metal... like Metallica, Breaking Benjamin, Slipknot etc 
99% of rap/hip hop/rnb type of music and sub-genres
Most country music.


So in basic summary I'm not a fan of classic rock, modern pop, rap/hip hop/rnb, Kpop, country, heavy metal/metal and a few other genres, like whatever London Grammar is. And all that weird chill out music with rap beats. Stop. When you want to chill, rap drum beats are annoying. 


Oh, out of those genres I might like a few songs, but it's so few and far in between that it doesn't really count to liking the genre.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Oh apparently I already posted in this thread like a year ago...

Cringe


----------



## 30812 (Dec 22, 2011)

Too many. Pretty much anyone not in our playlist qualifies right?


----------



## jcxmsp (Oct 25, 2019)

I cannot get into generic pop music of any kind. The thought of listening to Justin Bieber's songs makes me cringe. The songs themselves aren't that tragically bad, it's just that this type of music feels too generic and manufactured for me to be able to enjoy it.


----------



## Voyageur (Jun 18, 2018)

One genre I’ll never get is goddamn mumble-Trap. It includes songs like Drake’s “God’s Plan” and that torture noise Billie Eilish puts out. Incredibly popular right now, but to me, I can’t find a single thing about any of it that resembles music or has an ounce of passion or effort put into it. I’ve made fun of it before, and people have thought that I was singing a specific song. These lyrics had to have been written in a few minutes and the backbeat sounds like they set a sophisticated metronome over the brown note. Why? Why is this popular? Just because it’s relatable to stay in bed and wanna fuck yo girl sideways tonight? I wouldn’t be surprised if most of it _was_ recorded from a bedroom. It’s the laziest, most basic suburban bullshit that’s ever polluted my earways. </rant>


----------



## fendertele (Dec 7, 2015)

I agree with 3 out of the 5 you posted, I Can get into both The Beatles and Beach boys love melodies and harmonies plus good melodic bass playing, but the other 3 bore me to death throw Dylan in with them as well.. I think it's the lack of melody or more disliking for bluesy bands... my favourite bands tend to be more angular.

As a genre the only one that I dislike or have failed to find an artist that like in it would be Country.. any other genre I can name at least 2 artists that I love in.


----------



## Spew (Aug 26, 2019)

Queen
The Beatles
Ariana Grande
Any 70s Rock
Katy Perry

So many

Just not my style.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Radiohead
Florence and the Machine 
Adele

Difficult to listen to :facepalm:


----------



## Lunar Lamp (Sep 21, 2014)

To be honest, I find it hard to get into _most_ music, even though I like music in general. By that I mean, the music I do like, I like a lot. But it's hard to find ones that really appeal to me. I think sometimes I have to listen to a song several times in order to possibly start liking it. Idk. But that doesn't always work either. 

I guess another reason is that a lot of songs sound the same to me, or have a really generic melody? They don't sound unique enough to pop out or grab my attention.

So, I can't think of anything specific at the moment, because there are a lot. Lol.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Lunar Lamp said:


> To be honest, I find it hard to get into _most_ music, even though I like music in general. By that I mean, the music I do like, I like a lot. But it's hard to find ones that really appeal to me. I think sometimes I have to listen to a song several times in order to possibly start liking it. Idk. But that doesn't always work either.
> 
> I guess another reason is that a lot of songs sound the same to me, or have a really generic melody? They don't sound unique enough to pop out or grab my attention.
> 
> So, I can't think of anything specific at the moment, because there are a lot. Lol.


Very relateable to me!


----------

